#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Ulsan

## jizzybloke

Anyone been here or know anything about the place??

Looking for somewhere to get up to a bit of mischief really but any and all suggestions will be considered.

----------


## jizzybloke

I'll take that as a NO  then, I can't even Google at the moment because my connection is pants...!

----------


## English Noodles

From google.




> There are a number of options available for westerners in Ulsan who are eager to engage in the local nightlife. Ulsan has a relatively large entertainment district in the heart of the downtown core. This area has lots of Korean nightclubs and a countless number of bars.

----------


## kingwilly

Never heard of it...

----------


## BaitongBoy

I know I've been there before, but I just can't remember it clearly. Head for the train station at night-time and look for the pink rooms. If that is the mischief you mean. The ladies will be in the windows. If you don't get smacked on the head with mamasan's umbrella, you're in.

----------


## Gerbil

Friend of mine worked there for a year. Total shithole was his verdict.

He quit his (*very* well paying) job there while he was at the airport here waiting to fly back after a holiday as he couldn't face the prospect of another 3 months there.

----------


## English Noodles

^Feking soft twat. Worked in a lot worse places than Ulsan.

----------


## jizzybloke

> Total shithole was his verdict.


I used to live in Peckham, I think it's twinned with Mogadishu now...

----------


## Norton

I was there 20+ years ago for a short while working at Hyundai's shipyard. Ulsan is a typical huge industrial city. Not my cup of tea.  Will be nippy this time of year. Better than Peckham however. :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

^He's been there about 4 weeks already, and it may be the Hyundai shipyard where he's at, will have to check.

----------


## jizzybloke

Yes HHI shipyard, been out on the ship but back in later today.

----------


## English Noodles

> back in later today


Thank fuck, eh. :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

Not bothered at all really, be nice to have a beer though!

----------


## Norton

> He's been there about 4 weeks already


Reminder to myself. Check date on OP before opening mouth.  :lam:

----------


## jizzybloke

I only put this up a couple of days ago Norton.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Anyone been here or know anything about the place??


Yes. PM jizzy. :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^^Have you seen his to do list ?


As for Ulsan, jumping off the Cliff comes out as the number 1 thing to do :Smile: 

Things to do in Ulsan

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Yes HHI shipyard, been out on the ship but back in later today.


When are you back in Bangkok? There are a couple of fat northerners who wanna meet up for a beer! :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

Late march early April, not too sure yet.

Who are they??

----------


## jizzybloke

> . Head for the train station at night-time


Ulsan or taewha station??

----------


## Dillinger

the one that has an express train out of the shathole  :Smile:

----------


## MissTraveller

> Anyone been here or know anything about the place??
> 
> Looking for somewhere to get up to a bit of mischief really but any and all suggestions will be considered.


Have you been yet and how did you like it?

I live not too far from Ulsan. If you still need some advice I can help you with certain areas and bars/restaurants to visit.

----------


## MissTraveller

> ^^Have you seen his to do list ?
> 
> 
> As for Ulsan, jumping off the Cliff comes out as the number 1 thing to do


ha..close, but not quite. There are some nice beaches in Ulsan, but the shipyards detract from the nice view. Ulsan has some scenic sites and I know a few good restaurants near the shipyards. Some good Mexican and Turkish restaurants to be exact.  :Smile:

----------


## daveboy

That's very helpful.

----------


## jizzybloke

Still here, had a few drinks overlooking the beach yesterday in the Overdraft pub.

Where are these good Mexican and Turkish places?

----------


## MissTraveller

There are some good fresh fish restaurants along Ilsan beach. You can even sit outside of the 7-11 and drink..or on the beach if you prefer.  :Wink: 

Regarding the Turkish and Mexican places....It took me awhile to find them. They are in Dong-gu area which is where the shipyards are. Let me see if I can find a website.

There is a map at the bottom.
Ulsan&#039;s Restaurant Guide » White House Traditional Turkish Restaurant

Ulsanonline has a ton of information in regards to living in Ulsan. 

Here is some information on the Mexican place. There should be a map on there as well. As any other foreigner and they should know it. It is along the water as well.
Ulsan&#039;s Restaurant Guide » O’Taco: Oh My Gawt! It’s Finally Here!

----------


## MissTraveller

I took this photo at Ilsan beach in Ulsan. In the background you can see the cranes from the Hyundai shipyards just over that hill.

----------


## SpicyMartin

Worked out of the Hyundai shipyard mobilising a drillship for TOI not so long ago..... try the 7 Bar, within walking distance of the main gate (opposite the Hyundai Dept Store). Loads of Flippers available. Good fun bar.

----------


## jizzybloke

been in there a few times, HQ and Thursdays are better.

Golden Eagle and Overdraft on the beach are nice pubs.

----------

